# Favorite Video Game?



## LHB

Personally, I'm a huge Nintendo nerd with a special focus on Mario. My three favorites are probably Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 (2 being slightly ahead) and Super Mario World. Anyone else play video games here?


----------



## Antiquarian

I tried playing a game on my Playstation 3 called _Eternal Sonata_. The story involved a comatose Frédéric Chopin who either dreamed being in an RPG universe, or was psychically transported to an alternate universe based on classical music. Weird stuff. You were rewarded on completing a chapter of the game with a short bit of a biography of Chopin, along with some of his music. I enjoyed it, but eventually the difficulty ramped up too much for me.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

You've got an eternal Touhou Project nerd right here. As much as I suck at the games (can't clear any on any difficulty other than Easy), the music and character design are fantastic, especially when considering the fact that it's an indie game. Shinmyoumaru Sukuna is my favourite character. 








She's such a gemstone.


----------



## Dim7

Metal Gear Solid FTW.


----------



## staxomega

I've played it around a half dozen different ways and it never gets old. The new 3D ones are ok, but not as fun as the first two.


----------



## bharbeke

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past is my favorite.

I've been playing Nintendo consoles and handhelds since the 1980s, so I love a lot of the usual suspects.


----------



## Dim7

TBH video games have been on decline since the Odyssey game system.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The whole Myst series, but these 2 in particular:



















I was a computer gamer, not video gamer. Those games are also available on VG consoles though.


----------



## Dim7

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I was a computer gamer, not video gamer. Those games are also available on VG consoles though.


Computer games are video games too. They just aren't console games.


----------



## LHB

I started playing SMG2 again for probably the 10th time. There are few greater joys in the world.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I always enjoyed Space Invaders.


----------



## Cosmos

I don't play video games that often, but my favorite ones are:

Skyrim: Really any console Elder Scrolls game, but the most recent one has the best graphics & mechanics. I'm a sucker for grand looking fantasy
The Sims 2 + Expansions: Didn't care for the most recent ones, this Sims game is a classic. If I play it now, it's more out of nostalgia
Any button massing fighting games: Tekken, Soul Calibur, Mortal Kombat, I'm all for those. 

For all these games, they're the type that I will play constantly for maybe a week or two, then drop them and I won't come back to them for several months


----------



## Dim7

I find the idea of an Open World Game cool in theory but disappointing in practice. The "big open world where you can go anywhere you want and do anything you want" starts quickly to feel dead and small.


----------



## Vronsky

Silent Hill: 2, Silent Hill: 1 & Silent Hill: Homecoming 
Disciples II: Dark Prophecy (plus all expansions)
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
Diablo II
Final Fantasy IX
Dungeon Siege II
Half-Life II


----------



## SarahNorthman

I cannot pick just one game so I will give you a few!
Final Fantasy X and X-2
Final Fantasy VII Dirge of Cerberus
Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core
Final Fantasy XII
Resident Evil 4
Valkyrie Profile 2
Anything from the Star Ocean franchise
Jak and Daxter
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Mario Bros. 
Mario Party games. Specifically 4. 
With Mario I love the original stuff for Nintendo and 64.
OH! I cant forget the Carmen San Diego PC games. Ah childhood.


----------



## Jos

Gave up gaming after "Doom" in the first half of the 90's. Played that one a bit too intensly.

Maybe once per year I hook up the little Namco box to the TV to play a bit of this with my son (who is a fanatic gamer);







.


----------



## clavichorder

Back when I used to play, I was big on:

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 1 and 2
Phantasy Star Online episdode 1 and 2
Star Wars Battlefront 1 and 2
Age of Empires 1 and 2
Runescape
Various original Pokemon games
Mario Kart 64 and Double Dash
NBA Street 1 and 2
Godzilla Destroy All Monsters
Harvest Moon for Gamecube
Fire Emblem for GBA
Mario Tennis for GBC
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
Fall Out 3


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Dim7 said:


> Metal Gear Solid FTW.


Is that the game where the president tries to feel your dick in order to tell whether you are a guy or a girl?

And every time you try to save your game, your girlfriend just complains to you about how you don't love her enough?

Where you run around naked for a part of the game, and your girlfriend tells you that you can't hang from a ledge because "Do we really need to explain why, Jack?"

And where your commanding officer tells you he needs 61 pairs of scissors?


----------



## Dim7

And where the protagonist has a time-stopping device so that he can in the middle of a battle have long-winded conversations ranging from deep philosophical subjects to food and movies....

And where behind every conspiracy there's another conspiracy....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Has anyone here played Portal and/or Portal 2? I've not played it, but I've watched Let's Play videos on YouTube, and it seems like an extremely creative game. I like the music too!


----------



## Schubussy

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Has anyone here played Portal and/or Portal 2? I've not played it, but I've watched Let's Play videos on YouTube, and it seems like an extremely creative game. I like the music too!


Yeah they're both fantastic, and very funny too.


----------



## Cosmos

I can't believe I forgot to mention this blast from the past: the Kingdom Hearts games. [my childhood]


----------



## trazom

Playing Nintendo and Pokemon games with friends occupy a lot of my best memories from my elementary school years. Some favorites include...

-Pokemon Red/Blue and Gold/Silver games. Wasn't a big fan of the later generations.
-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask
-Super Mario 64 and Mario Party
-Banjo Kazooie and Banjo Tooie
-Star Fox 64
-Conker's Bad Fur Day


----------



## Weston

I've enjoyed some immersive first person shooters. * Half-Life* scared the bajeebus outta me! And the *Halo* games are pretty spectacular, although I found the constant battles annoying at times. I just want to run around and enjoy the scenery.

I think that's why I enjoyed *Second Life* so much. It's not really a game. It's a virtual world where you can do and be anything, or help create the world, or go to concerts or explore, or have art exhibits, or do nothing. It seems to be dying down a bit these days, but maybe that's just me. I still sometimes hang out there where I am Weston Graves, the beagle of my avatar picture. Oh, I'm a human sometimes too (because the beagle isn't programmed to dance very well). And sometimes a dinosaur, and sometimes a robot or alien, but mostly the beagle.


----------



## clavichorder

Talkclassical is a pretty fun video game.


----------



## Xaltotun

Nethack is my favourite game, but these days I play more LARN with maximum difficulty. BatMUD is also very nice.


----------



## LHB

I went on a Mario binge over the break and played Super Mario 3D World, Paper Mario (N64), and replayed SMG2. I loved both of the new games so much they moved into my top 5 Mario games. I want to speedrun at least one of them if I ever get the time to learn them.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Anyone up for Undertale?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

1. The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
2. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
3. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
4. Banjo Kazooie
5. Super Mario Bros. 3
6. Fallout: New Vegas
7. Red Dead Redemption
8. Bomberman Hero
9. Final Fantasy X
10. Alice: Madness Returns


----------



## DeepR

I have many favorite games but if I had to pick one I'd mention RTS game *Starcraft Brood War* (1998) for its intricate and balanced gameplay and for the amount of skill and fast strategic thinking that is required to be any good in multiplayer against other human players. 
At the highest level this game is an "e-sport" indeed. Starcraft is like the national sports of Korea.
10-15 years ago I used to play it quite fanatically, but I'm way too old for that now. Yes, 34 and too old to compete with the youngsters, because my brains and body can't keep up anymore. That's how demanding the game is.

These days I prefer relaxed and easy going games. I'm currently playing *Cities Skylines*, a fantastic city builder game that has dethroned Sim City.


----------



## geralmar

It's Pong since it's the only video game I ever even came close to mastering. I remember when it used to burn into TV screens in the department stores.


----------



## Lukecash12

LHB said:


> Personally, I'm a huge Nintendo nerd with a special focus on Mario. My three favorites are probably Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 (2 being slightly ahead) and Super Mario World. Anyone else play video games here?


AD&D: Eye of the Beholder
Darklands
Baldur's Gate 2, Throne of Bhaal
Planescape Torment
Wizardry III & IV
Pillars of Eternity (thank you Kickstarter!)
Final Fantasy IV-VII
Romancing Saga I & II

Anything that reminds me of genuine tabletop RPG experiences. Of course, gotta give some love to other genres: Zelda II was a harder classic that I loved, as well as some other older titles like Mario 64, SMW, DKC II, Castlevania II and Castlevania SOTN, Super Metroid, Star Fox SNES and Star Fox 64... Pretty big on them 80's and 90's Nintendo and Playstation titles, but DOSBOX needs some love too for whole series that turned out well like Ultima, Bard's Tale, etc.


----------



## Lukecash12

DeepR said:


> I have many favorite games but if I had to pick one I'd mention RTS game *Starcraft Brood War* (1998) for its intricate and balanced gameplay and for the amount of skill and fast strategic thinking that is required to be any good in multiplayer against other human players.
> At the highest level this game is an "e-sport" indeed. Starcraft is like the national sports of Korea.
> 10-15 years ago I used to play it quite fanatically, but I'm way too old for that now. Yes, 34 and too old to compete with the youngsters, because my brains and body can't keep up anymore. That's how demanding the game is.
> 
> These days I prefer relaxed and easy going games. I'm currently playing *Cities Skylines*, a fantastic city builder game that has dethroned Sim City.


Everyone once in a while I watch the pros play SC II and they look like an alien species, frantically making decisions and somehow looking at everything at the same time. Blizzard has managed to make chess with nifty graphics, and aliens shooting lasers or swarming all over each other, and I'm glad the kids today have their new Fischer, Cassanova, and Kasparov types, at least.


----------



## Dim7

Plumbers don't wear ties is a classic.


----------



## Dim7

Anyone here watched Game Theory?

Mario, The Problems with Princess Peach

Mario is COMMUNIST?!?

Skyrim, On the Subject of Arrows and Knees 

Final Fantasy VII, Who Killed Aerith?


----------



## Morimur

Last video game I played was _Street Fighter II_ in the 90s. Haven't touched a game since and I've long lost interest.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I must add Neko Atsume here. I love this pointless and simple mobile game.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## bharbeke

Game Theory is great. You have to take the conclusions with a grain of salt, as their primary goal is entertainment, but they bring up some interesting points to ponder.


----------



## Cheyenne

I played a bunch of those tactical RPGs where you moved characters on a grid-based field:









Basically a sort of chess on steroids. I loved Final Fantasy Tactics and Tactics Ogre. Additionally I like Valkyria Chronicles, with an art-style based on water colours, it looks lovely!

I heard of a rhythm based role-playing video game called Eternal Sonata featuring a soundtrack almost solely consisting of Chopin, has anyone ever heard of that? I haven't played a game in ages but it sounds sort of fun.


----------



## Lukecash12

Cheyenne said:


> I played a bunch of those tactical RPGs where you moved characters on a grid-based field:
> 
> View attachment 81237
> 
> 
> Basically a sort of chess on steroids. I loved Final Fantasy Tactics and Tactics Ogre. Additionally I like Valkyria Chronicles, with an art-style based on water colours, it looks lovely!
> 
> I heard of a rhythm based role-playing video game called Eternal Sonata featuring a soundtrack almost solely consisting of Chopin, has anyone ever heard of that? I haven't played a game in ages but it sounds sort of fun.


There's a whole popular series just like Tactics Ogre, called Fire Emblem.


----------



## Cheyenne

Lukecash12 said:


> There's a whole popular series just like Tactics Ogre, called Fire Emblem.


Ah yes I played those too, the GBA ones! Great stuff.


----------



## senza sordino

The last video game I played was Pong, back in '78. 

I am completely bewildered by the whole world of video games.


----------



## Xaltotun

Lukecash12 said:


> Anything that reminds me of genuine tabletop RPG experiences.


You play tabletop RPG's? I still do, started back in ´89 and never stopped.


----------



## Donata

Baseball Stars for NES
Earthbound for SNES
Fallout New Vegas PC
Grand Theft Auto Vice City PC
The Lego games Xbox 360
Shadow of Mordor Xbox 360
The Witcher 3 Xbox One


----------



## Pugg

I don't Video play games, so no favourite .
Hide and seek however


----------



## ldiat

Laura Croft Tomb Raider


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Legend is my absolute favorite Tomb Raider game, I'm just sad they didn't make it longer.


----------



## Metalkitsune

FSX:Steam Edition and American truck simulator.


----------



## Chordalrock

Most recently, I had a great experience with Dark Souls II. For some reason I thought I was supposed to just keep pushing forward after Forest of Fallen Giants, so I did so unti I hit a dead-end. This made the mid-game a lot harder for me, as did the fact I didn't start using NPC allies until later, and I played offline so nobody helped me during boss-fights. It was a lot of fun and a true challenge. Some of the end-game levels were cool too. Some fans of the series were disappointed with this game, but I think it's pretty much a masterpiece and I certainly liked it more than Demon's Souls.

Another game I'll never forget was Gothic 2: Night of the Raven. Harder and bigger than the original Gothic 2, I came to the game as someone who had never played Gothic games, and oh boy what a roller-coaster ride, except this one had bazookas shooting at you and tigers jumping at your throat, figuratively speaking. And it was beautiful in so many ways. I've since played it through several times. It had some flaws, and some elements that you might think were flaws but were actually brilliant (e.g. combat system and skill system). On the whole, just a brilliant game that must have required a genius to design. Great map design; and trying to avoid or run away from monsters has never been as much fun.

I also loved Warhammer: Dark Omen. It's a sort of primitive war-strategy game without resource collection, unit and base construction, etc., but it's so perfect in every way it's incredible, and actually more complex than it might seem at first. Even the soundtrack and voice acting are awesome. Another game that is quite a challenge, and as with all truly awesome games, it only has one difficulty setting and the player can't change it. I think I made it to the second-to-last level last time, and I've never actually managed to beat the game.


----------



## tdc

Don't play much anymore but still really like all of these, and occasionally play them:

Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Zelda: Majora's Mask
Zelda: Wind Waker
Zelda: Twilight Princess
Zelda: Skyward Sword

I haven't played any of the other Zelda games, I'd really like to try A Link To the Past. My favorite is Ocarina of Time. I've noticed Majora's Mask as quite popular among fans, but I like it slightly less than the others - too many side quests.


----------



## Harmonie

My favorites are probably The Sims (NOT The Sims 4), Animal Crossing, Pokemon, Zelda, and Kingdom Hearts. I don't really consider myself a 'gamer', though. I game primarily out of nostalgia and...music. I listen to KH music much more than I play any video games. lol


----------



## sosophisticated

I stopped playing games when my computer got left so far behind in the technology race it couldn't cope with any current new games. But some of my faves were/ are

Baldur's gate/ Icewind Dale. I thought my RPG days were long gone, but these games were so immersive I was hooked

Half Life. Who doesn't like Half Life?

City Building games like Caesar, Pharaoh, Zeus and Sim City. Quietly engrossing. I can semi fool myself into thinking they're educational ;-)

Jane's 688 HUnter Killer. Heavy weight nuclear subsim, you would be clueless unless you read the hefty manual. But a pretty much uniquely tense gaming experience.

Grand Prix Legends. Not a fan of real racing at all, but I loved this one! Couldn't play it now though, staring non stop at a screen for 2 hours....:-(

Drakan

Tomb Raiders 1-4

AMerican McGees Alice. Ganmeplay was limited, but the game environment was superb.

Flight sims. Any, really

System Shock 2.

And my favourite games ever....._Thief 1 & 2!_ They created such a fascinating world, they transcend the "game" tag and become art. I'm so pretentious...


----------



## taktojawojtek

"Empire: Total War"


----------



## trazom

tdc said:


> I haven't played any of the other Zelda games, I'd really like to try A Link To the Past. My favorite is Ocarina of Time. I've noticed Majora's Mask as quite popular among fans, but I like it slightly less than the others - too many side quests.


I agree. I enjoy narration and while Majora's Mask is very original and more melancholic than Ocarina of Time, there isn't enough story to it with only four dungeons and the rest of the time spent helping villagers, playing endless amounts of timed shooting galleries, treasure hunts and Deku playground games. Not exactly the kind of quest you'd expect the Hero of Time to involve himself with in order to stop the end of the world...


----------



## Metalkitsune

Anyone seem to get dizzy from playing driving games or flying games? Cause i seem to get dizzy after driving trucks or flying planes in games.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Street Fighter 4 

Well, Street Fighter in general, I've been playing it since the early nineties. 

I used to upload pro matches (and my own matches) on my YouTube channel. Counting Street Fighter-only channels, it's still the most popular SF channel in the world with almost 25 thousand subscribers.


----------



## DVMasdar

Love the past, play the future.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

Surprisingly not EarthBound, but its sequel Mother 3. Love the story, love the gameplay, but most of all: love the music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Any strategy fans? I played Age of Empires II and its conquerors expansion to death, also a little bit of III. Other strategy games I played include Total Annihilation and its expansion (Jeremy Soule wrote that OST) and War of the Ring, both of those I played to death as well, and consistently lost against my brother with when we did multiplayer lol. I never tried games like Alpha Centauri or the Civilization series because that kind of strategy was way too hard for me back in the day. Maybe I'd do better now that I'm older. I watched my brother play those instead when I was little.


----------



## Chordalrock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Any strategy fans? I played Age of Empires II and its conquerors expansion to death, also a little bit of III. Other strategy games I played include Total Annihilation and its expansion (Jeremy Soule wrote that OST) and War of the Ring, both of those I played to death as well, and consistently lost against my brother with when we did multiplayer lol. I never tried games like Alpha Centauri or the Civilization series because that kind of strategy was way too hard for me back in the day. Maybe I'd do better now that I'm older. I watched my brother play those instead when I was little.


I liked the AI in Age of Empires II. I usually can't find an AI opponent that isn't too hard or too easy in these kinds of games. Same problem with finding human opponents. I admire the potential of games like Supreme Commander and Warzone 2100, but I haven't gotten much fun out of them for this reason.

P.S. Correction to my previous message in case someone was wondering: in Dark Souls II, what I actually did was go to Shaded Woods and all the way to Tseldora as soon as I could (I did this accidentally), skipping like half of the game that should have preceded those areas.


----------



## Dim7

The Senile Scribbles V: Skyrim Parody Series


----------



## Dim7

Social Justice RPG


----------



## clockworkmurderer

The first games I really loved were pokemon red and blue for the original gameboy. Good times; I'll still occasionally fire up ye olde VBA and play those games at 900% speed. :lol:

The latest game I played that I really liked is also not the latest of games; Saints Row IV of yore (2013 - in the gaming world, it's already ancient. I just happen to have not played it until recently). A slapstick video game. Who knew? It's made entirely of tropes and cares nothing for political correctness; especially great because in the game, you are the gangster POTUS extraordinaire.

More serious, though still not very serious, is GTA 5. It has awesome graphics and provides a great sandbox of "Not Los Angeles" within which you may cause whatever mayhem you desire. It's that simple and I love it.

EDIT:

I got so excited about the ones above that I forgot to say that I love the original StarCraft and the newer StarCraft 2, as well as various other strategy games such as Age of Empires 2 and the great freeware Battle for Wesnoth, a strategy game that is somewhere between a board game, an RTS, and a turn-based RPG.


----------



## Schubussy

clockworkmurderer said:


> and the great freeware Battle for Wesnoth, a strategy game that is somewhere between a board game, an RTS, and a turn-based RPG.


Well that sounds very much my sort of thing. I'll check it out later.


----------



## BoggyB

Beyond Good and Evil
Billiard Blitz Snooker Skool & Star
BioShock series
The Codex of Alchemical Engineering & Magnum Opus
Deus Ex & Human Revolution
Donkey Kong Country series
F-Zero X
GoldenEye 007
Half Life & Opposing Force & Blue Shift
Half Life 2 & Episodes
Halo series
Illusion Trails Eternal
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
The Lost Vikings 1 & 2
No One Lives Forever 1 & 2
Project IGI & Covert Strike
Red Faction
Sokoban
Super Mario World
System Shock 2
Worms Armageddon & World Party


----------



## Lukecash12

BoggyB said:


> The Lost Vikings 1 & 2


Those were brilliant puzzle platformers. One of a kind mechanics, ingenious puzzles, great humor, kaleidoscopic and well done visual themes, an amusing soundtrack, it generally excels in making you think, which is what makes the series a cult classic.

If you haven't seen it, check out these crazy mechanics:


----------



## UnauthorizedRosin

My favorite would probably be Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, Skyrim, or any one of the Mass Effect series. I'm probably biased being that OoT was the first video game I've played, but I always really enjoy going back to replay them and they don't seem to get old even when the graphics look poor to today's standards.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## BoggyB

Lukecash12 said:


> Those were brilliant puzzle platformers. One of a kind mechanics, ingenious puzzles, great humor, kaleidoscopic and well done visual themes, an amusing soundtrack, it generally excels in making you think, which is what makes the series a cult classic.
> 
> If you haven't seen it, check out these crazy mechanics:


My, that's insane!! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## BoggyB

Similarly, I found this. Extraordinary.


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> Don't play much anymore but still really like all of these, and occasionally play them:
> 
> Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> Zelda: Majora's Mask
> Zelda: Wind Waker
> Zelda: Twilight Princess
> Zelda: Skyward Sword
> 
> I haven't played any of the other Zelda games, I'd really like to try A Link To the Past. My favorite is Ocarina of Time. I've noticed Majora's Mask as quite popular among fans, but I like it slightly less than the others - too many side quests.


I recently bought a super Nintendo so I could finally try _A Link to the Past_. Its an excellent game, I just beat it and I feel quite accomplished.

This is how I now rate the six Zelda games I've played so far:

1. Ocarina of Time
2. Skyward Sword
3. Wind Waker
4. A Link to the Past
5. Twilight Princess
6. Majora's Mask


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Lukecash12 said:


> AD&D: Eye of the Beholder
> Darklands
> Baldur's Gate 2, Throne of Bhaal
> Planescape Torment
> Wizardry III & IV
> Pillars of Eternity (thank you Kickstarter!)
> Final Fantasy IV-VII
> Romancing Saga I & II
> 
> Anything that reminds me of genuine tabletop RPG experiences. Of course, gotta give some love to other genres: Zelda II was a harder classic that I loved, as well as some other older titles like Mario 64, SMW, DKC II, Castlevania II and Castlevania SOTN, Super Metroid, Star Fox SNES and Star Fox 64... Pretty big on them 80's and 90's Nintendo and Playstation titles, but DOSBOX needs some love too for whole series that turned out well like Ultima, Bard's Tale, etc.


Good grief! I'm old enough to know what those games were; I haven't played them, but I was aware of them.

I'm an adventure game player. Sierra games are my favorite - Space Quest, Quest for Glory, King's Quest, The Dagger of Amon-Ra.

Other great games:
Monkey Island
Indiana Jones & the Fate of Atlantis
The Gene Machine
Broken Sword
The Last Express
Discworld Noir
Sam & Max (Telltale)
Deponia


----------



## Antiquarian

SimonTemplar said:


> Good grief! I'm old enough to know what those games were; I haven't played them, but I was aware of them.
> 
> I'm an adventure game player. Sierra games are my favorite - Space Quest, Quest for Glory, King's Quest, The Dagger of Amon-Ra.
> 
> Other great games:
> Monkey Island
> Indiana Jones & the Fate of Atlantis
> The Gene Machine
> Broken Sword
> The Last Express
> Discworld Noir
> Sam & Max (Telltale)
> Deponia


I played these too, back in the day, along with _Simon The Sorcerer_ (The first two were good, but then they went all 3d and spoilt it.)


----------



## georgedelorean

While there are many I enjoy, there are some that really take the cake:

Really Really Old School: Pac-Man
Really Old School: Mario Bros
Old School: Super Mario World, Mortal Kombat 3
Mid-Modern: Kingdom Hearts, inFAMOUS, Ghostbusters Video Game
Modern: Final Fantasy XV, Rock Band, Nier: Automata


----------

